
Functional programming in Clojure - macco
http://mooc.cs.helsinki.fi/clojure
======
reedlaw
edX also has an upcoming online course about functional programming:
[https://www.edx.org/course/delftx/delftx-
fp101x-introduction...](https://www.edx.org/course/delftx/delftx-
fp101x-introduction-functional-2126)

~~~
brudgers
A session of Martin Odersky's _Functional Programming in Scala_ is just
wrapping up. I'd reccommend it as a good way to bring a more functional style
to the JVM. The Edx course, being in Haskell probably is a better choice for a
different audience.

This Clojure course is a clear third alternative because of Clojure's
pseudo.dynamic typing versus the Scala and Haskell's strong static typing.

~~~
omaranto
What's "pseudo" about Clojure's dynamic typing?

~~~
brudgers
The same sort of thing that's pseudo about pseudo random numbers...usually it
is indistinguishable, sometimes in the case of Clojure one is reminded that it
is probably wise to keep the underlying mechanics of Java's type system in
mind if one wishes to maintain an accurate mental model. In particular, it is
useful to keep in mind the way in which class and interface types structure
their child types within a system of static typing.

This isn't a bad thing. Being built on Java provides tremendous utility. But
the way in which Java makes lumps under the Clojure language layer which
blankets it gives Clojure a different flavor than say Common Lisp...and note I
said "different" not better or worse.

Anyway, that's the idea I was trying to capture with the term. I wasn't
disparaging Clojure, just suggesting its relation to the JVM comes at the
price against Haskell style greenfield implementation.

------
freeduck
This is the greatest introduction to clojure I have seen so far

------
estebanrules
Thanks, this looks like a great course. Not quite sure how to sign-up but I'm
sure I'll figure it out :)

~~~
sharms
It looks like having a github account is how you get started, then you fork
the repo and run tests after each exercise. Pretty neat

~~~
spacemanmatt
You can clone a repo without an account

~~~
rapala
Yeah, and the repos have all the same tests that are used by Travis for
grading. So you can run those locally too.

------
cnp
I'm seriously excited to get started on this. So many courses start with such
extreme density, but this one appears to have done it right.

~~~
cnp
Already have learned SO much more than anywhere else over the course of a
single day.

------
kremlin
small typo: "No other registration is _reguired_."

~~~
tricolon
That's actually a rather common error for Finns. G and Q are almost
exclusively used in loanwords and foreign proper names. What's more, some
Finns pronounce the name for the letter Q as "guu". I've never figured out
why.

~~~
jzzskijj
"What's more, some Finns pronounce the name for the letter Q as "guu"."

That's how we Finns pronounce it in the Finnish alphabet. From there it easily
slips into other languages that we speak. So it is like Finnish-English accent
thing.

------
melipone
Is there a time limit to this course or is it self-paced?

~~~
fingerzam
There's no time limit.

